# iPhone App for indoor training?



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not able to set up my trainer in front of a TV and am looking for something to keep me motivated (beyond listening to music). Does anyone know any great iPhone Apps that I can use (indoor spin apps or something!) - I found Spin Companion but wanted to know if there are better ones out there that I should be using! Thanks in advance, Neil


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

DL Sufferfest vids and load onto iPhone. Rig it up to the handlebars and pedal. 

www.thesufferfest.com


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks SpencerM - I'll look into this alternative!


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not trying to be sarcastic, just sayin'. I've herd of aa few people doing this. 
You could always pick up a cheap small flat screen off CraigsList.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

For $25 Digifit for iphone you'll get an app and dongle that will worth with HR, cadence and power sensors. Looking at numbers and tracking them can be kinda motivational. You can look at the wahoo fitness site where they have a lot more programs that work with their sensor. Maybe some of them support virtual racer? I don't know, but their sensor is a lot pricer.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks dwgranda - I just had a quick look at the apps on the wahoo fisica website to see what they have (that hopefully works with the digifit) - it looks like the EZ-Trainer is the only virtual racer / trainer available but it looks good if the screenshots are anything to go by - only $9.99 as well.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ez-trainer/id416019086?mt=8#


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think the digifit works with any other programs. I contacted them directly about developing apps using their key and they said they don't make their API available and to talk to wahoo if that's something I wanted to do. Depending on your finances $25 seems like a steal to play around with something. $80 for the wahoo is a bit more of a stretch, but if it's not that big of a deal to you, you might want to go for the bike case for iphone which includes the key and mounting (It's also on their website).


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you put a laptop where you train? With that, you can pretty much do whatever you desire during a workout stream TV (channelsurfing.net is good), netflix, training DVDs, sufferfest or whatever is on your hard drive... 

I remember this from a while back too  Prob a little hard to do LT intervals while running a 25 man raid, but it's ingenious


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

That's freakin sweet! I need to ditch the Blackberry. . .


----------



## kenburke (Mar 28, 2012)

Indoor Interval Cycling is a great iPhone app that came on the market about 3 weeks ago. Highly recommend. Simple setup.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy to try this app - thanks for the suggestion. I think you shoul also be disclosing that yo're the creator of this app too, just for transparency. Great price for the full version by the way!


----------



## kenburke (Mar 28, 2012)

I apologize for making it sound like I was not the developer.


----------



## racemyghost.com (Jul 16, 2012)

*Purpose built iPhone,iPod or iPad app*

We have recently released RaceMyGhost on the app store which has been made to make indoor training enjoyable and addictive. It uses the wahoofitness dongle or case to receive data that creates a race against previous best, worst or average rides on any pre set up track.
Have a look, hope it helps.


----------



## energise (Sep 1, 2013)

neilcrumpton said:


> I'm not able to set up my trainer in front of a TV and am looking for something to keep me motivated...


Hey Neil, I'm a bit late but a friend of mine has just released an indoor cycle training app. He's an ex-Olympic cycling coach for a top triathlete. You can find out more at www.indoorroadcycling.com


----------

